# Cómo verifico si se quemó un woofer



## Steve (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola buenos días, tengo un problema con un woofer que no para de hacer ruido de lluvia. Lo he probado con el inyector de señales y el mismo emite sonido. Pero en el equipo funciona mal.... :S


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 14, 2010)

*WOOFER*: es el término usado comúnmente para designar al altavoz diseñado para producir sonidos de bajas frecuencias. 







Para saber si se quemó mide *resistencia* con un tester y así compruebas que la bobina este buena. 

¿Comprobaste que sea una falla de la etapa amplificadora?

PS: aun no se si te refieres a un Woofer o a un  Home Theater


----------



## Steve (Ene 14, 2010)

Me refiero a un woofer, no sé si es el integrado de mi ampli lo que falla, dado que me produce un ruido molesto y FUERTE. Quizás este fallando alguna resistencia, entrando en corto, ni idea. El parlante anda bien... :S


----------



## AntonioG (Ene 15, 2010)

Pues primero que nada debes de contar con un multìmetro o tester y checar su valor òhimico , es lo que te indica en el imàn , los valores òhmicos màs comunes para woofers son de 4, 6 y 8 ohmios. El margen de tolerancia debe de ser muy mìnimo, si hay mucha diferencia, ya sea que marque màs  o menos ohmios a los que te indica lo impreso en el imàn es que la bobina de tu woofer ya no sirve y necesitar ser reemplazada. Haciendo esa sencilla prueba descartaràs si tu woofer tiene daño o la falla està en tu equipo de audio.






Y si no eres un dedicado profesional al servicio tècnico puedes conseguirte unos de estos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 15, 2010)

Si lo checas con tu multimetro y marca bien, puedes probar el woofer en otro amplificador y te quitas la duda. Tambien puedes probar otro woofer con tu ampli pero solo una prueba, no lo lleves al limite.


----------

